# lan network speeds



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

my lan speed on my desktop is set to auto, and it is on 10mbs. my desktop has a 10/100/1000 ethernet jack and my router (linksys wrt300n) supports 10/100/1000 mbs. when i try to manually change the speed on my desktop, it loses internet connection and it wont reconnect unless i change it back to 10mbs. am i missing something, is there another step to make this work. oh yeah, when i change the speed on my desktop, i also reset the router to see if that worked. it didnt:lol: 
any ideas


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

As far as I know internet connecton is only 10mbs. The speed from the router to your desktop should be 1000mbs.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

fmcomputer said:


> As far as I know internet connecton is only 10mbs. The speed from the router to your desktop should be 1000mbs.


the speed from my router to desktop is only 10mbs
the wireless speed from my router to my desktop was 130 mbs before i moved it and hardwired it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Dave guess you could try seeing if there are new drivers for your NIC card and software upgrade for your router to see if that helps. 

You could also try setting it to 100Mbps on your computer with your Linksys powered off and then power up the Linksys to see if that fixes the negotation problem.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks rad,
i will try the drivers and the firmware to see if that works. 
i tried the router trick


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

If no improvement, consider a new NIC.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

CoriBright said:


> If no improvement, consider a new NIC.


yeah, probably not a bad idea. even though the one that i have is less than a year old


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

NIC's are dirt cheap, I wouldn't waste too much time playing around trying to get it to work.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dave29 said:


> my desktop has a 10/100/1000 ethernet jack and my router (linksys wrt300n) supports 10/100/1000 mbs.


The WRT300N doesn't support gigabit. The switch is 10/100. I'd go with RAD's recommendation of trying to manually set 100Mb.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

harsh said:


> The WRT300N doesn't support gigabit. The switch is 10/100. I'd go with RAD's recommendation of trying to manually set 100Mb.


yes i was trying it at 100, i never tried it at 1000.
you are right though, the 300 does not support 1000. i thought it did


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

The other suggestion would be to try a different cable. The reason being is that switches and network care are "Supposed" to try the fastest connection first then go down from there when they are set to auto negotiation. Obviously 10Mb/Sec is the least desirable when it comes to wired LAN Speeds. 

So I would try a new / different cable and if you have a known good one that works / worked at 100mb then that would be the best one to try.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

funhouse69 said:


> The other suggestion would be to try a different cable. The reason being is that switches and network care are "Supposed" to try the fastest connection first then go down from there when they are set to auto negotiation. Obviously 10Mb/Sec is the least desirable when it comes to wired LAN Speeds.
> 
> So I would try a new / different cable and if you have a known good one that works / worked at 100mb then that would be the best one to try.


just tried, same results


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

What firmware version is on the router and also what is the driver version of the network card? Manufacturer and model of the card too if you can provide.


----------



## the_dudeman (Jun 19, 2008)

dave29 said:


> just tried, same results


I wouldn't worry about it. Unless you've got fiber (FIOS) internet, your never going to get above 10mb anyway.

If you buy the WD HDD for storing blu-ray and streaming them over the network to your htpc, then you might want to get all your gear up to 1000mb (gigabit) range. I'm looking at those option as well when I get my NAS.

dudeman


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

the_dudeman said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. Unless you've got fiber (FIOS) internet, your never going to get above 10mb anyway.
> 
> If you buy the WD HDD for storing blu-ray and streaming them over the network to your htpc, then you might want to get all your gear up to 1000mb (gigabit) range. I'm looking at those option as well when I get my NAS.
> 
> dudeman


TWC and Comcast have a speed boost feature that will push your download speeds above that 10Mb for bursts. And if you have a D* HR2X or R22 DVR then there's also the media serve feature and the Direct2PC software that can require faster then 10Mbps transfers, along with the hope to come soon MRV feature.


----------



## the_dudeman (Jun 19, 2008)

RAD said:


> TWC and Comcast have a speed boost feature that will push your download speeds above that 10Mb for bursts. And if you have a D* HR2X or R22 DVR then there's also the media serve feature and the Direct2PC software that can require faster then 10Mbps transfers, along with the hope to come soon MRV feature.


Cool, I need to check out that the media serve feature and Direct2pc.

Who is your provider Dave29? And if you have TWC or Comcast with the boost feature, do they provide or is a gigabit router available?

I still wouldn't worry about it though because as RAD says it's only burst speeds that may go over 10mb if you have the above listed internet providers with the boost feature.

Now when you start streaming those blu-rays where the transfer of huge amounts of data is sustained. then obtain a gigabit router. Your PC is already gigabit, the network cards on motherboards and even pci cards are pretty much all gigabit now.

dudeman


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

One thing not to be overlooked and I don't see mentioned yet is the duplex mode on the card/switch. A HALF DUPLEX connection instead of FULL DUPLEX is going to have traffic collisions specifically during big downloads and result in a performance hit. So while a 10mb connection may not seem all that bad, a 10mb-half duplex can be. If I have purchased 100mb capable equipment I would not be satisfied with anything less than 100mb-FULL DUPLEX connections.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

it is running 10 mb full duplex now. i want it to run 100 mb full duplex but it wont. like stated in other posts, i want to get it to work at 100 mbs full duplex for video transfer/media share and directv 2 pc. i think i may look at getting a gigabit router


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i just looked at the linksys wrt350n with a storage link. it is gigabit, but would the storage link work as good as a NAS device


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

You may want to do some double-checking of your equipment. My DSL modem has only has four 10MB ports. That wouldn't be a problem if I was just connecting to the internet. However, my network consists of several computers, a new color laser printer, and a wireless access port (set up with WPA2 encryption) so that a laptop and another computer can access my network. 

I ended up purchasing a 8 port switch and wired everything so that the only slow link (10M) is from the switch to the router. Everything else is a 100M. 

How old is your broadband modem?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> You may want to do some double-checking of your equipment. My DSL modem has only has four 10MB ports. That wouldn't be a problem if I was just connecting to the internet. However, my network consists of several computers, a new color laser printer, and a wireless access port (set up with WPA2 encryption) so that a laptop and another computer can access my network.
> 
> I ended up purchasing a 8 port switch and wired everything so that the only slow link (10M) is from the switch to the router. Everything else is a 100M.
> 
> How old is your broadband modem?


my dsl modem is about 2 years old and has only one port that goes to the router. but would that stop other wired components from communicating with each other at 100 mbs.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dave29 said:


> my dsl modem is about 2 years old and has only one port that goes to the router. but would that stop other wired components from communicating with each other at 100 mbs.


Only if your router features a hub instead of a switch. I don't think there are any such beasts. Hubs are eeeevilllll.


----------



## the_dudeman (Jun 19, 2008)

dave29 said:


> i just looked at the linksys wrt350n with a storage link. it is gigabit, but would the storage link work as good as a NAS device


That will be fine. My only question would be: What is the differnce in speed of connecting a usb drive and a gigabit NAS drive to that linksys?

All you're really concerned with is connecting all your PCs and devices together with gigabit speeds, your PCs will only go out to the internet at whatever speed your getting from your provider. But you want the NAS and PCs to talk to each other at gigabit speeds. Oh I said that twice, sorry.

dudeman


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

the_dudeman said:


> That will be fine. My only question would be: What is the differnce in speed of connecting a usb drive and a gigabit NAS drive to that linksys?
> 
> All you're really concerned with is connecting all your PCs and devices together with gigabit speeds, your PCs will only go out to the internet at whatever speed your getting from your provider. But you want the NAS and PCs to talk to each other at gigabit speeds. Oh I said that twice, sorry.
> 
> dudeman


thats right, i want all of my network devices to talk to each other at gigabit speed. but i think usb speed is 480mbs, that still isnt too bad though. i just recently read some reviews on that router though and it seems like most of the gripes are transfer speed from the atached HDD. i may go ahead and get that router though just for the gigabit speed and i am now looking at a buffalo 1TB NAS that supports gigabit and an expandable usb port


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

harsh said:


> Hubs are eeeevilllll.


i agree:lol:


----------



## the_dudeman (Jun 19, 2008)

dave29 said:


> thats right, i want all of my network devices to talk to each other at gigabit speed. but i think usb speed is 480mbs, that still isnt too bad though. i just recently read some reviews on that router though and it seems like most of the gripes are transfer speed from the atached HDD. i may go ahead and get that router though just for the gigabit speed and i am now looking at a buffalo 1TB NAS that supports gigabit and an expandable usb port


Yeah the Buffalo is the one I am looking at as well. But I think we are looking at different models. The one I'm considering is expandable in the sense of you can add more SATA drives, not usb. But the one you saw is good as well. There are others also that do raid and have many multiple drives, but like anything else more money. Will it ever end? If I had all the money I've spent over the years on all this stuff I would have...............scratch that.....I would just spend it on other stuff.

dudeman


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

the_dudeman said:


> Yeah the Buffalo is the one I am looking at as well. But I think we are looking at different models. The one I'm considering is expandable in the sense of you can add more SATA drives, not usb.
> 
> dudeman


yeah i was looking at that one too:eek2: $$$$


----------

